# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη LG] ψαχνω eproom file για lg 1718s

## freecom

παλικαρια μηπως εχετε κατα νου καποιο ftp

για erpoom files απο lcd monitors ?

ψαχνω για lg1718s

----------

